# Modification of Topfin Power Filter 10 for biological possible/worth it?



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

I have my Betta in my 5.5 Topfin tank which is still going through bacterial bloom. I was wondering if it's possible to use just the biological/chemical part of the filter for my betta, as mechanical filters don't work well with bettas. I know you can baffle them, but I wonder if it's possible to do it the way I propose, too? I have a patch of java moss, and I just put in a corkscrew plant, and I know that should help a little, but the filtration without the mechanical part doing possible harm to Zeus' fins would be great. I believe it is this product that came with my Fishlore 5.5

Top Fin® Aquarium Power Filter | Filters | PetSmart

I know that you can let it settle and it will probably go away, but it's been about 10 days or so now I think, and I think I freaked Zeus the hell out when I covered up the tank partial so not too much sun would get in to worsen the bloom. I was reading about that elsewhere on the forums here. I hesitate to use a clearing agent, as that will set the cycle back to zero again. Can you use a clearing again while the fish is in the tank?


----------



## cmoore (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't answer the clarifier question, but I have modified my outside power filters on my 55. I just removed the carbon cartridges and layered the filter with filter fliss, bio balls and cheap plastic scrubby sponges ( cheap plain ones. No additives). I have no idea how efficient it is, but that, along with five or six plants, keeps my ammonia 0. You can also take a am all piece of aquarium sponge and fit that around your filter intake. That would provide some bio filter and slow your current also.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

What gives you the idea that mechanical filters don't work well with bettas? Understand that mechanical filtration isn't just about flow rate, it's about how well it covers the entire tank. You could fill that filter with bio media, ditching the cartridge entirely, and the flow rate will still be the same. It will handle way more than one betta in a 5 biologically, will have terrible mechanical filtration, and the same flow rate, probably more due to bio media being less restrictive to the flow. If anything you'll want to pick up some Aqua Clear sponges, stuff them in there. They'll work just fine as bio media for a single betta, and will restrict the flow. Topfin filter pumps are pretty lame as it is, it won't take much sponge.

Another trick if you don't want to baffle it is to trim a couple blades off the impeller. Remember that you'll want to keep it balanced, and you can always trim more off, can't trim more on.


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

In the research I've done with mechanical filters, I've found that the mechanical filters a) cause a lot of surface agitation, which means that bettas can't build their bubble nests, and b) the current is too strong for the betta to swim in. When I turned mine on briefly, he almost got sucked in!! I want to try the baffle trick sometime perhaps. Ultimately, though, I'd like to order a sponge filter online. I find that with bettas in particular, it's hard to find appropriate products. Most "betta safe" decorations are NOT safe for them, and it's hard to find a suitable filter that you don't have to modify.


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

I've put Zeus in a cup for a bit, so I can run the power filter for a bit without harming him. How long should I run it for to speed things along? I put in around 2ml of nutrafin bioclear. I want to make sure it gets circulated.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Mechanical filtration generally refers to the media, removing particulate matter from the water. It has nothing to do with how the filter itself runs, mechanically, electrically, air powered, or whatever you may have. Sponge filters are more adjustable, as are box filters, low flow is easy, a higher flow rate that matches a hob or canister filter requires a better air pump. They will easily match or exceed the surface disruption of a hob filter, which is what the Topfin Power Filter 10 is. 

It sounds like you're more concerned with the amount of flow, in as well as out. A sponge pre filter over the intake will keep fins from getting sucked in, the surface disruption with a hob is a tough one, you're pretty much stuck with a baffle & keeping the water level as high as possible. Lots of playing around when you could run a sponge filter for much cheaper. Run enough air through it, or attach a powerhead to increase the flow through the sponge & you will get pretty decent mechanical filtration. Back off the air, you've got good bio filtration with minimal surface disruption.


----------



## Beta Ray Rob (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, I will run a sponge filter someday; just that right now, you can only get them online, and I have nothing in my paypal these days; I don't like to buy much online in general, with numbers n security n such. Now that I've got a lot more general knowledge than before, I'm eager for the day when I can do everything right, right off the bat, putting in that sponge filter, a couple of plants, well chosen decor, right from the beginning. I need to get the water changes down pat. It's a tad hard to estimate what 25% of 5.5 gallons is visually, and I really have to make sure to keep on top of regular cleaning to minimize waste and bad bacteria.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Use a gallon waste bucket and almost fill it almost twice. Or a 2g bucket almost filled once. There's nothing magic about exactly 25% out of a 5.5g (= 1.4g) tank, especially since you really don't know how much water is in there after decor, plants, substrate and all. 

Just change sort of enough often enough, keep it clean and use Prime.

Usually internal filters provide the least surface disturbance. Some surface riffling is good to provide oxygen for the cycling bacteria. Of course Betta don't need that, nor do plants.

You can make your own sponge filter. Lots of tutorials online. Airpumps, filter foam and tubing can be had from the petstore.


----------

